# Illu 3: Ral Farben in cmyk



## Alexander Groß (25. April 2010)

*Illustrator CS 3: Ral Farben in cmyk (Titel geändert)*

Hallo,

ich darf ein Logo in einer bestimmten Farbe erstellen: RAL 5010
Dies ist natürlich ein anderes Spektrum als cmyk
Bei meiner Suche bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen:http://www.kontny-web.de/ral/ral_tab/ral_tabelle5.html

Wenn ich in Illu die Werte eingebe kommt es mir aber farblich völlig anders vor als auf der obigen Seite. 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch weiterhelfen.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## smileyml (25. April 2010)

Und ich dachte es hat sich zumindest hier im Forum etwas rumgesprochen - http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/331488-grafik-basiswissen.html#definition

Die Frage die sich mir stellt, wieso du auf diese RAL-Farbe beschränkt bist.
Sollte sie für dich im Druck bindend sein, könnte dir ja eine entsprechend gestaltete Datei schon helfen. Ansonsten bist du da vielleicht auch etwas freier.

Um verbindlich mit RAL in AI arbeiten zu können, ist es sonst ratsam, wie auch im Basiswissen bereis beschrieben, mit der Druckerei (schließlich sind auch andere Faktoren für den Druck mitbestimmend) zu sprechen oder aber eine entsprechende Bibliothek zu erwerben - http://www.dtpstudio.de/raldigital40/deutsch/Adobe Illustrator CS2-CS3.htm

Hier auch der Link zu RAL Digital - https://www.ral-farben.de/info-ral-c2.html - eventuell hilft da die Demo ja schon weiter. 
Angesichts des Kaufangebotes kann ich auch nicht die Zuverlässigkeit folgender beiden Downloadangebote einschätzen:
http://illustrator.hilfdirselbst.ch/dokuwiki/farbfelder
http://hamannconcepts.de/downloads/farbtabellen/

Grüße Marco

PS: Was genau meinst du mit "Illu 3"? CS3 oder wahrhaftig die recht alte 3. Version, mit der du sicher kaum die Downloaddateien öffnen können wirst?!


----------



## Alexander Groß (25. April 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank, da werde ich mich jetzt erst einmal einlesen dürfen 

Ich meinte natürlich CS3, sorry für das Kürzel.


Gruß

Alex


----------

